
FCC explains why public support for net neutrality won’t stop repeal - bangonkeyboard
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/11/why-the-fcc-ignored-public-opinion-in-its-push-to-kill-net-neutrality/
======
grandalf
Aside from the pleasing newspeak nomenclature, I have yet to hear any
arguments that convince me that the FCC should be regulating QoS.

Antitrust action, on the other hand, would be a totally appropriate way to
crack down on ISPs that abuse their market power.

